# Fatties?



## bumpman (Dec 23, 2007)

Forgot to ask......... what the heck is a fattie?


----------



## richtee (Dec 23, 2007)

Check these out...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=fatty+recipe
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=fatty+recipe
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=fatty+recipe


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 23, 2007)

Fatties...................???


----------



## richtee (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow...well said, Bubba   ;{)


----------



## bassman (Dec 23, 2007)

Fatty:  It's what's for breakfast
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## brentman0110 (Dec 23, 2007)

This has got me droolin' for a fatty. I think this week, since I am on vacation, I will smoke a meatloaf and a fatty with some cheese. Fugg those pics look so good I darn near licked my screen.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, if ya like that, this outta get ya goin!!!


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 24, 2007)

Beautiful, Steve......just beautiful!


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 24, 2007)

i could'nt add to that if i wanted to


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, i saw some great qview... and learned fatties are for breakfast.... but not one of y'all posted when breakfast was?? I feel left out


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 24, 2007)

oop's, missed a few................


----------

